# Carpal Laxity Syndrome???



## Rachel

Have any of yall experienced this with your pet???


----------



## Vierka

I don't know that name... What is it?


----------



## Pepe Gardner

This is a weakness in the carpal ligaments which causes instability and bowing forward in young puppies. 

Decrease the protein level and exercise on a non-slippery surface. 
In severe cases soft wraps will be in order.

Pepe


----------



## Rachel

*Carpal Laxity syndrome...*

WEll, in my case I have a new Golden Retriever. She is now 12 weeks old. We got her when she was about 8 weeks old. I have taken her to the vet several times with this matter. In my vets 30 years of practice this is the most severe case he has ever seen. SHe has it in both of her little front legs.

He was hoping she would grow out of it like most dogs do...unfortunately, he doesn't think she will be able to. He has been talking with an orthopedic surgeon in Auburn Alabama and the vet school at the University of Tennessee.

She is scheduled to have surgery next friday. This will eleviate the problem instantly...so they say. 

She is the sweetest and cutest thing ever. It is heartbreaking to see her look so crippled. I will try to post a picture of her so yall will know what this looks like.

Then after her surgery, I will post another one.


----------



## Rachel

I will have to post a picture of her and her condition tomorrow...I left my digital camera at work. Sorry.


----------



## Cellia

Hopefully surgery will go well so she's back to her puppy games. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rachel

Thank you. 

And I will keep yall updated on her condition.


----------



## Vierka

GOOD LUCK Rachel, I hope everything goes well. Please let us know and post some pictures when you have your cam please...  


Vierka


----------



## Vierka

We just saw the picture and she is such a cutie. You said that the operation is scheduled for next Friday? Can you give us more details on the procedure itself and how it will cure the problem?
We'll be thinking of you.
Thanks, Vierka


----------



## Rachel

*surgery*

All I know is that the extensor muscles at the back of her leg,above her paw, will be cut, this will allow the bone to fall back into place. It will be instant relief. This is what I understand from our vet anyway. I think it is about 1 week recovery.

What is so odd is just a few days ago both of her little legs were like this. It seems like over night her left leg has become normal again. I am just hoping her right leg will do the same.

Most dogs that have this do recover without surgery. My luck...LuLu will not recover without it. But whatever it takes to make her well, we are going to do.

It is just a freak growing spurt that happens with large breed dogs. Other than this she is fine. Happy and healthy. She loves to play with the kids and tires her best to run.

I will let yall know about her after her surgery!


----------

